# Finally got Chasin Tail in the water- My new 13' Skiff



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pic#2 March 2010

13'6" with a 58" beam.

Still got a few things to do, but I wanted to make sure 
she would sit right and not be to tippy!


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

pic#4 The deck is nice and stiff under my feet and I was suprised its pretty stable.

I have no idea what hull it is. Its marked as unknown Mfg. on the title. I do know its from 1965. What was once old is new once more!

When I started this I only saw a few flats skiffs my size, now look at'em all ... lol. At least I only spent close to a $1000. So I'm happy.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

chalk one more up to the fleet



















good lookin boat


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard, SWEEET Skiff . You have an awsome skiff and a beautiful job for your first build. You would never know it was the same skiff. Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice work - I'd like to see some close-ups of how you did the hatches on the front platform. I'm in the process of working out the designs on mine!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice boat hope to see you out there floaten skinny in st pete


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

is that a wooden poling platform?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

That thing is a classic! Nice job on that...dude that platform is too cool


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet boat man...great job on the re-furb...you've got some talent...


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

> chalk one more up to the fleet
> 
> good lookin boat


Yikes! I didn't mean to take your name ... lol (darn... and I thought I was being original!) I actually had a few names picked out and my girl chose Chasin Tail.


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

> is that a wooden poling platform?


Yeah... I wanted the classic look (i.e. empty wallet) and had some cypress laying around, 2x3 rough cut stuff. I'm only 155lbs and so far this thing is really stable, no wobble at all. I ran the back legs under the deck and they're attached to the transom. As far as the rest of it, it's epoxied to the deck. All joints have been epoxied as well as screwed. The wood would give before the seams and joints. Plus I picked cypress because its a Florida wood, doesnt like to rot, so we'll see. 

*Thank You!* for all the compliments.


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are some more pics for everybody

This one is after I cut the benchs and flipped her.
(note to self-next time, leave a bench in to keep it more rigid)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> is that a wooden poling platform?


 x2 
nice transformation  -'tide


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've added more off the back of the transom, faired into the hull primed with corlar epoxy primer and shot with Imron Marine. Paint choice was because I used to sell the stuff for years and I'm familiar with it, besides I like the smell of fresh DuPont in the morning!


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm hoping fish are like birds, they'll be attracted to their own reflection! Just a theory for now...lol

Yeah... I know I already hate oyster bars, but I could touch up the stuff easily.


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Nice work - I'd like to see some close-ups of how you did the hatches on the front platform. I'm in the process of working out the designs on mine!


Maybe a bit unorthodox, but I took some cardboard and essentially built the boat up first. This way I'd have a rough template. I did this for the bulkheads, floor,  some stringers and the deck. With the motor on the boat I traced out the arc of the tiller so when I designed the platform months later I would know where to put the legs. I drew where I wanted my hatches and how big they needed to be for my gear and brought the stuff in the house (yes, at the time living alone..lol) and lived with it on the floor for a little while. Once I was sure I was happy, then transfered to the ply. Measure twice, cut once (wishful thinking)


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

Now the fun work begins


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

I used a second layer of plywood to form the lip of the hatches and for added support as well. The whole time I was worried about weight and I also encapsulated everything in epoxy, underside at first. Once I routed out my hinges and used a roundover bit on all my edges, filled any gaps (epoxy putty) I sanded it smooth then epoxied the top side


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't tell you how many times I dry fit everthing to make sure in the end it would all work. 

If I was to do this again, I'd not worry as much on my first cuts with the jig saw. I mean everything now looks great but there is a few spots that, after epoxy,primer and paint, are a tight fit. I should have sanded more . I had expected to sand the holes and hatches, but and 1/8 of an inch more would did the trick!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very impressive-keep it up ,,,  -"tide


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice job!!!!!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wow, that is great.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't believe that is the same boat!   Awesome work for your first time (or period). Thanks for sharing your build process and feel free to throw what other information you have out here.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

sweet job! 
i got a 14 footer as well, str8 to the point!


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice work indeed - thanks for showing the deck and hatch process also. I've been wondering whether to incorporate drain grooves for all hatches and keep some areas semi watertight but maybe I'm over-thinking it.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great! What's your draft?


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Nice work indeed - thanks for showing the deck and hatch process also. I've been wondering whether to incorporate drain grooves for all hatches and keep some areas semi watertight but maybe I'm over-thinking it.


I was thinking of doing the same thing. My advantage here is that I can ad them if I feel its really needed as I own the boat. I thought about the grooves and drain tubes as well, even a 1/4" round neoprene gasket on the hatch lids. I don't think its overthinking at all, just finishing touches that give it a more professional look. So far I've had no problems not having them, but I haven't been caught in the rain yet or took a big wave over the bow. I have washed the boat however and really didnt see anything making me want to any of them yet.


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Looks great! What's your draft?


With just me and all my gear 4" when I stand on the bow and with 2 people about 6".


----------

